# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Looking for high-res/vector street layouts

## Daelin

Does anyone on the CG know of a site or other resource that makes high-quality street layout maps available? Commonly, these are available for purchase as prints or posters in various styles, such as monochrome (as shown below) but I'm looking for digital versions, and preferably for free. My best guess is some kind of educational site, but I simply don't know of any, or if such things always have a monetary cost. Suggestions?

----------


## Tiana

You're looking for Snazzy Maps, probably.

----------


## Rwhyte

Another good option is https://extract.bbbike.org/. This site exports OpenStreetMap data for your area of interest, downloadable in a variety of formats, including SVG. That would provide street centerlines, building footprints and other base map layers (as available in OSM, completeness and accuracy will vary)

Another is CADMapper, which does the same, exporting to CAD .dxf format. Skip the paid option, and go for the free metro city extracts. One click for all the streets of Paris... (but not the buildings)

----------


## Redrobes

Open Street Map data is fully open and free - you can download the vectors and render it all yourself if you feel the need and have the ability to process the files in some meaningful way. There are lots of styles available out there for prerendered versions of it already. I have a bit of perl to decode some of the XML roads and features and render it to a bitmap but I have not done a lot of it nor made it look good because I did not have the need.

As Rwhyte says if there is some external site which has already done the decode and conversion to some easier to use format then OSM data is very thorough.

Oh and I guess I ought to mention - if anyone knows of some open vector or raster repositories of middle ages villages or more fantasy time related data instead of current time stuff then I would love to hear about that.

----------


## Styescape

The spanish geographical institute has all vectors of spanish maps (including city/buildings) for free. You just have to register. You can easily open the needed layers via QGIS and extract everything you need in desired format.
The data is stored here: IGN Centro de Descargas

----------


## Daelin

> You're looking for Snazzy Maps, probably.


Well, I mean, that's exactly what I'm looking for. And I even knew about that site, I just didn't think of it at all. Duh.




> Another good option is https://extract.bbbike.org/... Another is CADMapper...


Okay, cool, thanks.




> Open Street Map data is fully open and free - you can download the vectors and render it all yourself if you feel the need and have the ability...


That sounds somewhat complicated, I'm just looking for easily downloadable raster versions, but thanks nonetheless.




> The spanish geographical institute has all vectors of spanish maps...


Ah, interesting, thanks.

----------


## Wingshaw

It sounds like you've found what you're looking for already. But just in case you're looking for something specifically Danish, I know that there's a very good site for getting vector maps of just about anywhere in the country. I can't remember the name off the top of my head (you probably already know it), but I'm sure I could find it.

Wingshaw

----------


## DEWLine

If you're interested in Ottawa specifically, check this out.

https://open.ottawa.ca/

Rules of usage here:

https://ottawa.ca/en/city-hall/get-k...city/open-data

----------

